# A bad sign?



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I had my Midwife over last week to book me in and whilst she was visiting she had a go at finding the baby's heartbeat, but couldn't. As I was only 11 weeks I wasn't too worried as I know that's still quite early days.

A friend of mine who is a Midwife then lent me her doppler over the weekend and I have spent hours trying to find it - no success.

My best friend recently had a missed miscarriage at this stage and this has now put the complete wobblies on me.

I have called my Early Pregnancy Unit and all they can offer me today is try and listen in with a doppler. They're too busy to scan me   If I go there this afternoon and they can't find it - I think I'll have a melt down.

I just need to know either way so I can move on. I feel stuck in utter limbo right now.

Do you think it's a bad sign that we haven't been able to find it?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

tracking down an 11 week baby is a mean feat for any midwife, nevermind a worried mum and dad!!!

Go to the EPAU and let them listen in for you, if they struggle they won't just send you away. They will help you and hopefully squeeze you in for a scan.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Panic over! My friend who is a Midwife popped over this afetrnoon and she found it almost straight away. We were both sat here blubbing!

What a relief! 

Thanks Oink


----------

